# New Overclocker and I messed up!



## staser9er (Feb 28, 2008)

Alright, I have an Asus M2n-SLi 570 series motherboard and an AMD X2 5600, I was messin around in the BIOS looking at overclocking options, everything was working fine, until I decided to experiment with lowering the multiplier and raising the frequency. Originally 14x at 200Mhz, I changed it to 9X at 300mhz, and now the computer turns on but doesn't post or display any video. I tried to reset the CMOS by removing the battery and resetting the jumpers but it still doesn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2007)

if a CMOS wipe didn't do it, then I'm guessing you fried the CPU or something.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi staser9er, I would remove the battery and leave it out overnight, move the cmos jumper at the same time. Try again in the morning.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

also
dont forget to unplug your computer and destatic your hands on the unpainted metal in your case before touching the components.


----------

